# Osram Night Breaker?



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone try these in a US spec gti headlight? I was thinking of getting them over the Osram Silverstars. Also, should I replace both the High and Low beams? I just has one low beam out right now. It's the same bulb for all four right?


----------



## MyGLXtacy (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Osram Night Breaker? (pseudosuit)*

Yes ... H7 all around
buy them HERE. 
_*20% off normal price*_
I personally run THESE and am very pleased ... 4300k output from 55w. 




_Modified by MyGLXtacy at 6:32 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## mchl2121 (Jan 31, 2007)

Powerbulbs.com all the way! Great company to deal with. Fast Shipping!!!!


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (mchl2121)*

the nightbreakers are supose to be brighter then the silverstars. according to Osram.
It is also there latest technology.
My only concern is how long they will last before they burn out.
you might want to bend the TFL pin so the bulbs are not on during bright sunny days.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Silverstars are rated to about 250 hours.
Nightbreakers, are less. The life is short enough that Osram did put a warning about the short life on the outer packaging.


----------



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. I went with the Osram Silverstars. Got 'em from powerbulbs of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (pseudosuit)*

i had the Osram silver stars and i didnt think they were all that. the light was very bright and white but i was disapointed the the projection of the beam pattern 
i changed my h7's to the Wagner Lasezblue. wow what a difference, the bulb is not coated blue. It has a very slightly blue in the glass but you cant see it. kinda like a clear contact lense but it has a slight blue tint in it. The beam projects out much farther and also wider. the bulb is 55w and i have about 200hrs on the bulbs and they are super white and bright as day 1. 
The Osram silver stars are definetly not worth $50.
i paid $30 for the wagner lazer blues for a pair.
i had to change my city lights to. 
Compared to the new headlights it made the city lights look to yellow.


_Modified by Gtiminar at 9:54 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*

I got the Osram Silverstars installed and I like them a lot. Compared to the stock bulbs they project much further. The color of the light is about the same, maybe a tad whiter. They are definitely brighter.
I'm not sure where you got your Osram Silverstars but you got ripped. I got TWO pairs from powerbulbs for $43 shipped.


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtiminar* »_i had the Osram silver stars and i didnt think they were all that. the light was very bright and white but i was disapointed the the projection of the beam pattern 
i changed my h7's to the Wagner Lasezblue. wow what a difference, the bulb is not coated blue. It has a very slightly blue in the glass but you cant see it. kinda like a clear contact lense but it has a slight blue tint in it. The beam projects out much farther and also wider. the bulb is 55w and i have about 200hrs on the bulbs and they are super white and bright as day 1. 
The Osram silver stars are definetly not worth $50.
i paid $30 for the wagner lazer blues for a pair.
i had to change my city lights to. 
Compared to the new headlights it made the city lights look to yellow.

_Modified by Gtiminar at 9:54 PM 2-24-2009_
where did you get them?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (tragik)*

Philips VisionPlus all the way. I have had them in for over a year and a half even using them as DRLs.
http://www.autolamps-online.co...1.htm


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (tragik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tragik* »_where did you get them? 

i got mine from rockauto.com
here is the direct link.
http://www.rockauto.com/catalo...5H7BK
that is the price for 1
its a very white crisp light that projects out very far and wide.
you can get both bulb and shipping for $30


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Osram Night Breaker? (MyGLXtacy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyGLXtacy* »_Yes ... H7 all around
buy them HERE. 
_*20% off normal price*_
I personally run THESE and am very pleased ... 4300k output from 55w. 
_Modified by MyGLXtacy at 6:32 PM 2-18-2009_
uhhhh, the osrams are on sale right now...and the powerbulb ones are on sale and uhhh..buy one get one free. they weren't when i ordered them. But they sent me too. And so i looked, and yeah, BOGO. 
Just a heads up.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Osram Night Breaker? (tragik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tragik* »_uhhhh, the osrams are on sale right now...and the powerbulb ones are on sale and uhhh..buy one get one free. they weren't when i ordered them. But they sent me too. And so i looked, and yeah, BOGO. 
Just a heads up. 

looks like they have free shipping to? that a pretty good deal. 19.99 euro is about how much american $25? s


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Osram Night Breaker? (Gtiminar)*

wow what a good deal 2 osram nightbreakers and 2 free w5 philiphs blue vision city bulbs, and free delivery. the stock city bulbs are very yellow making the headlight houseing look contrasting next to the upgraded h7 bulbs.
i couldnt pass up this great deal. thanks man


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, to clarify the Osrams are discounted and have free shipping.
The Powerbulb ones are BOGO and discounted. 
They both include the free w5 bulbs, which are great.
I haven't seen them at night yet, just put them on a little while ago.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Osram Night Breaker? (Gtiminar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtiminar* »_wow what a good deal 2 osram nightbreakers and 2 free w5 philiphs blue vision city bulbs, and free delivery. the stock city bulbs are very yellow making the headlight houseing look contrasting next to the upgraded h7 bulbs.
i couldnt pass up this great deal. thanks man

DISSAPOINTED. the osram nightbreakers are not that bright. i had a set of Wagner Lazerblues made in Korea much bigger glass bulbs before i put in the Nighbreakes and the nightbreakers dont project as far and its not as spread out and very dissapointed how they light up the road. Not bad though for about $25 a pair.
the free Phillips Blue Vision plus are fair. i dont like a blue city light for my GTi. I took em back out and put in a pair of Raybrig ultra white clear bulb for my 194 citys.


----------

